# Fenwick jigin



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Hay guys just wondering when the fish move off the reefs and can be caught jiging near shore by fenwick marina. I only have a kayak and don't like to get too far from shore 

Thanks in advance
Jim


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Usually end of March-Middle of April but it really depends on the water temp. Be careful out there in Kayak there are usually a lot of boats running around and the water is usually still pretty cold for a swim.


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

You're looking at the beginning to middle of April. If you come out of Turtle Creek and cut right when you get past the wall, I've caught fish in as tight as 6 feet of water in that area...maybe a couple hundred yards off shore.

Greg


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

You certainly catch them real close to shore, I've been out in a 14 footer a time or two. Like others have said, boat traffic will be high! So make yourself as visible as possible, some boaters are not courteous to other boaters. There have been times when I had my 14 footer that people would blow by me within feet of me and thought it was pretty damn funny, I wanted to send a flare their way lol. Most are good at giving you room though, just beware that there are a few.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

To be honest...I almost ran over a kayak out of vermillon last year...didnt even see him.. plus he was right where you go in and out of the break wall.... DO NOT SIT ON A HIGH TRAFFIC AREA... like at the mouth of a break wall.. I just dont think a kayak is a great idea on lake erie...big boats moving fast in and out of the marinas ...I have almost been run over a couple times in my 20' deep V ??????????????

Just be careful.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

sady dog said:


> To be honest...I almost ran over a kayak out of vermillon last year...didnt even see him.. plus he was right where you go in and out of the break wall.... DO NOT SIT ON A HIGH TRAFFIC AREA... like at the mouth of a break wall.. I just dont think a kayak is a great idea on lake erie...big boats moving fast in and out of the marinas ...I have almost been run over a couple times in my 20' deep V ??????????????
> 
> Just be careful.


I agree, boats don't have speed limits and when waves are choppy or if it happens to be raining or foggy which many times it can be when calm (a day your likely to go) by the time they see you it could be too late. The western basin is a freagin parking lot of boats in the spring especially when it's calm and the weather is decent. If the lake is calm 5 miles out it's 2 fters in close due to all the sloppy boat traffic from guys making passes to set up for another drift. Lots of big rigs out there throwing wake, I hate fishing in close where you find traffic because it's a washer machine and sometime you just sit still. You'll have no choice unless you go off a beach which I would recommend if you decide to go. 

You can buy a 16ft boat with a small motor to be towed with a car on the cheap you want to get out on Erie in the spring buy one or hook up with an OGF'er. It will be more fun and less stressful and a hell of alot safer.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with Kgone, I think you would really be pushing your luck in a Kayak that time of year. You go in that water by yourself for what ever reason, it will very likely kill you. if you want to go, get to the ramp early with your jig rod, lots of hot coffee, plenty of sandwhichs, and gas money and I am sure someone will take you out.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Post on here looking for a ride Ive gotten more then a cple great trips from on here. Some of the charters on here dont appreciate it but that time of yr they are usually booked doing a cple trips a day. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Mikey9191 (Feb 20, 2013)

Can u catch them from shore at fenwick


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow! Tough crowd. I was up there 4-5years ago and there were three kayaks out. Most of the "sticks" in that era, thought they were "nuts" but still were encouraging, and thought it was pretty cool, esp. since they all limited. Personally, when I've seen "small" craft on the lake while fishing, I give them a wide berth, since they need all the "courtesy" they can handle.


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

Mikey9191 said:


> Can u catch them from shore at fenwick


I have saw some caught off the rocks on the Lake side mostly evenings accidentally.But,you can't catch them at home...


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

If it were me I would put in at Metzkers. Plenty of fish and not as many boats.


----------



## spin the wheel (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd try at the old Crane Creek State Park
Plenty of parking, you can put in right off the beach,very short walk from parking lot to beach 
If you put in at the east end of the beach, go out about 3/4 mile or so in front of the area where the beach ends and rocks starts and have at it. When there is ice that is where we fish and also towards the end of the jig bite


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

It would be a good idea to have something like this, particularly if you are going out by yourself, for better visibility. Also be prepared for what you will do if you get swamped by a large wake, etc. Dealing with water that cold can be life threatening. Hopefully you will have a spray skirt, or a sit on top yak (self bailing) that will keep the water out if you happen to take on a big wave.



http://www.kayakfishingsupplies.com/servlet/the-849/Kayak-Safety-Flag/Detail


----------



## MoFishing (Dec 15, 2011)

we were slow trolling along South Bass last spring and actually had a guy in a kayak cut right in front of us so close, that we had to change course so not to run over his lines.

dale


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the info. Believe me safety is a top priority for me. I have a flag with strob light on with bright orange kayak and I wear bright clothing when I go and I use my spray skirt with dry bags with extra clothing and fire starter and looking into a dry suit. I just love being in my yak and pulled around by a 3 lb fish. I normally troll but want to try the jig bight but won't go out in rough water (greater than 2 footers). It is unfortunate that the big boats feel they own the lake. Everyone should be able to enjoy Gods creation with courtesy from other. Good luck all and thanks again for the info. See ya around april


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lima Eyecatcher said:


> It is unfortunate that the big boats feel they own the lake. Everyone should be able to enjoy Gods creation with courtesy from other. Good luck all and thanks again for the info. See ya around april
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Not trying to be smart here, but you have to understand that this is big water, not your average inland/man-made lake or stream. It's like entering I-75 with a bicycle. (Illegal BTW) You are the one entering their territory. The onus is on you. It's just the way it is. 

Ask the Dept. of Watercraft about your idea. I'm not sure you will get the endorsement you seek from them.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Been there since December

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I have been on Erie many times without any problems but one guy who started to get close in his big boat who had to slow down anyways as he entered the pack. Always fun to go surfing on the wake, think he caused the fish to strike as my bait sped away, anyways a bit off topic. 

Thanks to all for the timeline info


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trophy catcher (Feb 25, 2012)

I have caught fish in 6 to 8 fow out of turtle creek. Just turn right past the breakwall and fish 100 yards or so from shore. Seams like the best close to shore fishing is when the water is clear.


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

No matter who has the "right of way" your insurance company only asks "what did you do to avoid the accident". So if Mr. Big Jerk is coming your way, get out of his way.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

I understand guys want to be informative on possible dangers, but Lima asked for fishing advice not a safety lecture.


----------



## GlennD (Apr 29, 2011)

You can buy a 16ft boat with a small motor to be towed with a car on the cheap you want to get out on Erie in the spring buy one or hook up with an OGF'er. It will be more fun and less stressful and a hell of alot safer. 


Lima I don't get out there a ton but your more than welcome to jump in with us anytime. If you want PM me and maybe sometime our schedules could match. :good:


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

with the jig bite just days away I was hoping someone here could take me out to fish it. I have never been jig fishing and I would like to learn how to do this as I am looking to get a boat for Erie fishing. I can help with gas and what ever else you would need or I could bring my 6 gal gas tank full of gas to help with. So if anyone would be willing to take me out when the bite is on I would like a ride out week day or weekend.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

One of the best ways to get to know somebody is share a seat. 
For the guys without a ride, when the weather breaks and you want to try to get out, 
Just post "Any open seats"? in the Lake Erie Discussion forum. 
Be sure to include the location you can meet at as well as date and time.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=68246&highlight=kayak


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ill be out there this spring in my ocean kayak....also in ctown for the night bite. I feel the same about other boaters posing the most risk to kayakers. When I used to ride my motorcycle, I would at least once a month have some yahoo almost hit me on the bike. I eventually sold it and bought a boat. I have never once felt uncomfortable while boating Erie until that ''yahoo'' reappears operating a large boat not paying attention. I think as long as all operators are aware of there surroundings, accidents can be prevented and fish can be caught. So, guys....keep your eyes ahead of you as you navigate the reefs this year. I promise we will see more yakers this and in coming years out on Erie. I for one, am looking forward to catching trophy eyes floating from a piece of 11ft plastic. See ya out there in a month or so.


----------

